# القوانين الجديدة للمنتدى المسيحي الكتابي العام



## فادية (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*:new5:*​إضافة الى قوانين المنتدى العامة, هناك قوانين خاصة بالملتقى *المنتدى المسيحي الكتابي العام* بحسب مواضيعه و تخصصه:​ 

*1.يُسمح بإضافة موضوعين يومياً, لترك المجال للبقية بالمشاركة و الإستفادة دون إغراق القسم.*
*2.**في حالة نقل أي موضوع, يجب قرائته قبل نقله, و الأفضل إعادته كتابته أو تلخيصه بقلم العضو.*​ 
3.*يُمنع التطرق للإسلاميات و يُمنع مقارنة العقيدة المسيحية بالعقائد الأخرى.*​ 
4. *يُمنع فتح حوارات في القسم *​ 
*5. من واجب العضو التأكد عدم عدم تكرار الموضوع قبل كتابته *​ 
*6. **أي سؤال يطرح في قسم **الاسئلة و الاجوبة المسيحية** و أي شبهة في قسم **الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية*​






:new5::new5::new5::new5::new5::new5:​


----------

